# Radiographer, sonographer just started looking into UAE



## Katydidnext (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi there.
I am a radiographer/sonographer trained in South Africa, british born and been in aus for 20 years.
I am just starting to look at moving to the UAE as my kids finish school soon and I need adventure. 
Any info would be greatly appreciated, chance of finding a job, where to base myself, salary and package generally, where I can find more info about the place generally, that sort of thing.
Is it still a viable place to make some money? Or have I missed the boat?
Hubby is a prison officer, so the likelihood of him getting a job is low, although he has been an EMT/mine rescue on a mine before, so he may have to go back into that.
Thanks in advance.


----------

